

Virgin.com - Are hackers the new rockstars? - expathos
http://www.virgin.com/entrepreneur/blog/are-hackers-the-new-rockstars
App Developers make more money than Doctors and Lawyers globally, according to an infographic commissioned by the Application Developers Alliance and designed by infogr8.<p>Why?<p>It so happens that many of those ‘app developers’ happen to be the core participants of what is now known as the hackathon, hackfest, or hackday.  And they are proud to call themselves Hackers.<p>They are at the helm of an industry we call the app market which was worth £3.5bn in 2011, and is expected to grow tenfold to £30.5bn by 2016.
======
expathos
Don’t believe me?

App Developers make more money than Doctors and Lawyers globally, according to
an infographic commissioned by the Application Developers Alliance and
designed by infogr8.

Why?

They are at the helm of an industry we call the app market which was worth
£3.5bn in 2011, and is expected to grow tenfold to £30.5bn by 2016.

It so happens that many of those ‘app developers’ happen to be the core
participants of what is now known as the hackathon, hackfest, or hackday. And
they are proud to call themselves Hackers.

